# Imac 24" de ATI 2600 vers ATI 4850



## zabelon (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Après avoir fait plusieurs recherches infructueuses sur, google, mac génération et autres... je me lance.

J'aimerai booster mon imac 24" :
Ati radeon HD 2600 Pro
2,8 DHz Core 2 Duo
2 Go de Ram DDR2 800Mhz
Mac osx léopard

J'ai dans l'idée si c'est possible (je ne comprend pas grand chose en informatique) de mettre une carte mère ATI radeon HD 4850 comme celle qui équipe les imac 24" plus récent (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_aluminium).
J'ai dans l'espoir que la 2600 et la 4850 font la même taille... et que la 4850 soit compatible avec ma génération de mac...

Tout ça dans le but de pouvoir passer à 8 Go de ram (max autorisé) et pouvoir monter un processeur plus performant et peut être d'autres avantages qui m'échappent !

Je suis graphiste et depuis un moment j'ai de plus en plus de demandes pour de la 3D.
Occasionnellement, je suis patient j'attend mes rendus mais là c'est un peu handicapant.

Je prend toutes vos bonnes idées ! budget max 500 euros sinon j'attend et je me prend le imac 27" (même si je le trouve un peu grand)
J'attend vos remarque ou d'autres solutions??? (à part rajouter 2Go de ram à ma configuration) actuelle c'est évident)

Merci à tout ceux qui m'aideront...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------

HO ! Je crois que je viens de dire une belle bêtise !

Ati radeon HD n'est pas une carte mère mais une carte graphique (quand je vous disais que moi et l'informatique cela fait deux)

Cela dit ca ne change pas mon problème je veux augmenter du mieux possible les performances de mon Imac...

Si vous pensez que certains composant n'entrent pas en ligne dans le calcul 3D évidement je ne suis pas là pour dépenser inutilement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

HO ! Je crois que je viens de dire une belle bêtise !

Ati radeon HD n'est pas une carte mère mais une carte graphique (quand je vous disais que moi et l'informatique cela fait deux)

Cela dit ca ne change pas mon problème je veux augmenter du mieux possible les performances de mon Imac...

Si vous pensez que certains composant n'entrent pas en ligne dans le calcul 3D évidement je ne suis pas là pour dépenser inutilement...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Les iMacs sont des machines assez fermées et hormis quelques rares cas, tu ne peux pas changer la carte graphique sans changer la carte mère ! dans quel cas il vaut mieux acheter une nouvelle machine et revendre l'ancienne

Pour booster un peu ta machine, RAM et SSD. Mais ca ne changera rien à la vitesse du processeur ni aux limitations de la carte graphique.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Février 2012)

En théorie il est possible de changer la carte graphique d'un IMAC, mais plusieurs limites existent, d'abord il faut trouver la pièce détachée compatible et cle s'avère extrêmement difficile, ensuite ouvrir un Imac ce n'est pas très difficile... mais le refermer sans que des poussières ne se glissent derrière la dalle de verre c'est un exercice difficile.

Enfin en admettant que tu le réalise, les performance de ton Imac de 4/5 ans seront certes améliorées, mais cela reste limité, et ne te permettra pas de lui greffer 8 GO de RAM, puisque la limite pour cette génération est de 4 GO

Mais si tu veux tenter le coup racontes nous par le menu ton expérience


----------



## zabelon (25 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je m'en doutais un petit peu... J'ai beaucoup cherché ces derniers jours des personnes qui avait modifié leur mac et en effet j'ai pas trouvé grand choses...

Merci pour vos conseils, je vais me renseigner pour passer à 4 Go de ram et pour la SSD un conseil? 
Cela sert à quoi d'ailleurs? d'après cet article il est évident que cela va plus vite ok... mais en quoi cela améliore les performance de mon ordinateur??? ce n'est que du stockage, me trompe-je? (http://chezkjel.over-blog.net/article-les-disques-dur-ssd-c-est-quoi-47447705.html)

J'attendrai d'avoir le budget pour un 27"... snif


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2012)

zabelon a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils, je vais me renseigner pour passer à 4 Go de ram et pour la SSD un conseil?
> Cela sert à quoi d'ailleurs? d'après cet article il est évident que cela va plus vite ok... mais en quoi cela améliore les performance de mon ordinateur???



Le m4 de chez Crucial a l'air bien; mais d'autres chez OCZ sont également pas mal.

Ca va accélérer *tous* tes accès disques, donc le boot, le lancement des applications, l'ouverture de tes photothèques, l'écriture des fichiers Ca donne un vrai de fouet à ta machine. mais ca n'accélérera aucun calcul lié au processeur, of course.


----------



## zabelon (27 Février 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.

J'ai acheté 4Go de ram (à la place de mes 2Go)... C'est mieux mais cela ne change pas la vie...
Mes rendu 3D (C4D) vont un peu plus vites, environ 20% de temps en moins.

Pour la SSD j'ai vu les manip... c'est un peu trop risqué pour moi.

Prochainement le imac 27"...

Merci à vous je clôture le sujet.


----------

